# Stereo glasses under linux

## javisaman

I was wondering what it the situation with stereo glasses under linux, particularly the e-dimensional ones (www.edimensional.com . Do the nvidia linux drivers support stereo (for geforce cards)?

I read another thread (in this forum) about stereo, but it's a year old. So I'd like to know the current situation.

Thanks

----------

## boniek

Some interesting links:

http://chips.csb.ki.se/ccp4bb/msg11069.html

http://www.gmpf.de/index.php/NVidia:Stereo

also fragment of ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7676/README.txt

```
Option "Stereo" "integer"

    Enable offering of quad-buffered stereo visuals on Quadro. Integer

    indicates the type of stereo glasses being used:

    

        Value                            Equipment

        -----------------------------    -----------------------------

        1                                DDC glasses. The sync signal

                                         is sent to the glasses via

                                         the DDC signal to the

                                         monitor. These usually

                                         involve a passthrough cable

                                         between the monitor and video

                                         card.

        2                                "Blueline" glasses. These

                                         usually involve a passthrough

                                         cable between the monitor and

                                         video card. The glasses know

                                         which eye to display based on

                                         the length of a blue line

                                         visible at the bottom of the

                                         screen. When in this mode,

                                         the root window dimensions

                                         are one pixel shorter in the

                                         Y dimension than requested.

                                         This mode does not work with

                                         virtual root window sizes

                                         larger than the visible root

                                         window size (desktop

                                         panning).

        3                                Onboard stereo support. This

                                         is usually only found on

                                         professional cards. The

                                         glasses connect via a DIN

                                         connector on the back of the

                                         video card.

        4                                TwinView clone mode stereo

                                         (aka "passive" stereo). On

                                         video cards that support

                                         TwinView, the left eye is

                                         displayed on the first

                                         display, and the right eye is

                                         displayed on the second

                                         display. This is normally

                                         used in conjuction with

                                         special projectors to produce

                                         2 polarized images which are

                                         then viewed with polarized

                                         glasses. To use this stereo

                                         mode, you must also configure

                                         TwinView in clone mode with

                                         the same resolution, panning

                                         offset, and panning domains

                                         on each display.

    

    Stereo is only available on Quadro cards. Stereo options 1, 2, and 3

    (aka "active" stereo) may be used with TwinView if all modes within

    each metamode have identical timing values. Please see Appendix J for

    suggestions on making sure the modes within your metamodes are

    identical. The identical modeline requirement is not necessary for

    Stereo option 4 ("passive" stereo). Currently, stereo operation may be

    "quirky" on the original Quadro (NV10) chip and left-right flipping

    may be erratic. We are trying to resolve this issue for a future

    release. Default: Stereo is not enabled.

    UBB must be enabled when stereo is enabled (this is the default

    behavior).

    Stereo options 1, 2, and 3 (aka "active" stereo) are not supported on

    digital flat panels.
```

----------

## javisaman

So I'm guessing it doesn't support the regular geforce cards? The quadro cards are 3x more expensive then their geforce counterparts. Dammit another reason I should switch to back windows.

Thanks

----------

## boniek

As far as games go you can't go wrong with Windows.

----------

